

Unboxing Modernism: How the Russian Revolution Spurred Mid-Century Design - flannery
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/unboxing-modernism/

======
eternalban
"... using little more than geometry to communicate the ideals of Bolshevism
to a nation that was largely illiterate ..."

Possibly getting cynical in old age but sincerely doubt that the target
audience were the peasants. They addressed that channel [1] with a slightly
heavier (graphic) hand.

[1]:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/aa/Tov_lenin_och...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/aa/Tov_lenin_ochishchaet.jpg)

